# Introvert need advice



## knightbird123 (Jan 27, 2009)

I am an introvert with SA. I wanted to know what vitamins, herbs or nootropic drugs are used to stop my introvert ways?

Also did anyone have any success using the "racetams"?


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

I've tried Piracetam (along with Choline Citrate) and it hasn't helped much at all with SA.

There are tons of vitamins and herbs that are thought to help with SA. Browse through this forum and you will find tons of threads talking about it.

Magnesium, Kava, Rhodiola Rosea are some starters that might help.


----------



## shadowsandlight (Jan 24, 2009)

Introversion is not an illness or a health condition. It is a personality type, with its own strengths and weaknesses. No pill is going to change that. Please remember that introversion and social anxiety are not the same thing. There is nothing inferior or pathological about being an introvert.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

shadowsandlight said:


> Introversion is not an illness or a health condition. It is a personality type, with its own strengths and weaknesses. No pill is going to change that. Please remember that introversion and social anxiety are not the same thing. There is nothing inferior or pathological about being an introvert.


You're right in a way, no pill can PERMANENTLY change it, but Adderall and stimulants can definitely temporarily change you from an introvert to an extrovert.


----------



## shadowsandlight (Jan 24, 2009)

I wouldn't want to be an extrovert.


----------



## MarkTaylor (Feb 11, 2009)

No pill can solve this problem permanently, I think.


----------



## silentline (Feb 12, 2009)

i never tried using drugs or pills... what i do is ill just take a nap.


----------



## mapquest27 (Mar 31, 2011)

Noca said:


> You're right in a way, no pill can PERMANENTLY change it, but Adderall and stimulants can definitely temporarily change you from an introvert to an extrovert.


But, there's also downsides to stimulant usage..

E.g. Stimulant "Crash", Psychological Dependency, Neurological Damage (Sometimes Permanent)


----------



## AlekaHarlow (Aug 26, 2011)

What really helps me is L-theanine and 5-HTP!
L-theanine kinda effects me like adderall actually.


----------



## slushie87 (Jul 28, 2011)

shadowsandlight said:


> Introversion is not an illness or a health condition. It is a personality type, with its own strengths and weaknesses. No pill is going to change that. Please remember that introversion and social anxiety are not the same thing. There is nothing inferior or pathological about being an introvert.


Exactly..and what happened to self acceptance?


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

introversion is an illness...and so is extroversion. both are based in insecurity.

A healthy personality needs a balance to it. and should be able to go both ways


----------



## Freeman Lowell (Jul 31, 2011)

There IS a vitamin you can take to overcome your social anxiety...

Vitamin YOU!

As in YOU Do things... YOU challenge yourself... YOU push the envelope.


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

Freeman Lowell said:


> There IS a vitamin you can take to overcome your social anxiety...
> 
> Vitamin YOU!
> 
> As in YOU Do things... YOU challenge yourself... YOU push the envelope.


Where can I find this YOU vitamin? I went to the local health store today and didn't see it anywhere. :afr


----------



## slubberdegullion (Aug 22, 2011)

I think you should try other ways before thinking of taking pills, like taking part in a club about a subject you're interested in or good at. That really worked for me


----------



## Foolmeonce (Aug 28, 2011)

*FAQ*



knightbird123 said:


> I am an introvert with SA. I wanted to know what vitamins, herbs or nootropic drugs are used to stop my introvert ways?
> 
> Also did anyone have any success using the "racetams"?


Introverted? Another one?? Joking

since u got ur whole life to figure out how to become more social, u can try to become regulars at personal businesses like barbershop/ salon, coffee shop, restaurants and experiment with ur anxiety and what triggers it. Social interaction at these businesses are a normal thing. Try different herbs like rhodiola, omega3, sam e, 5htp, GABA.

I have crazy anxiety and blushing daily. I'm a very insecure person and have learned to become more comfortable in my image as of late. I started taking rhodiola rosea from Gaia during the day and omega 3 at night and it's my second week on it. And now I just don't sweat the small stuff as much, don't really stress at all. No more midday migraines, anxiety has shrunked, depression going away... Awesome combo. More people need to know about it. Anyways... Goodluck!


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

martyboi said:


> introversion is an illness...and so is extroversion.


None of them is an illness.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

shadowsandlight said:


> Introversion is not an illness or a health condition. It is a personality type, with its own strengths and weaknesses. No pill is going to change that. Please remember that introversion and social anxiety are not the same thing. There is nothing inferior or pathological about being an introvert.


Well said.


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

knightbird123 said:


> I am an introvert with SA. I wanted to know what vitamins, herbs or nootropic drugs are used to stop my introvert ways?
> 
> Also did anyone have any success using the "racetams"?


try a ECA stack but not if you have panic attacks/generalized anxiety


----------

